# Can tubes take out a rabbit?



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

Hi!Before going out to the field I want to have a guaranteed slocking instrument to deliver a quick and humane death to rabbits.Would tubes di the job?

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, but make sure they can throw a serious chunk of lead or steel hard enough to penetrate both sides of a steel can from the distance you plan on hunting.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

blindshooter said:


> Yes, but make sure they can throw a serious chunk of lead or steel hard enough to penetrate both sides of a steel can from the distance you plan on hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Okay!Thank you very much!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Good luck, let us know how it goes and what you end up using and most importantly what your serving rabbit diiner.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

blindshooter said:


> Yes, but make sure they can throw a serious chunk of lead or steel hard enough to penetrate both sides of a steel can from the distance you plan on hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I would agree with this, but larger ammo wont require penetration of the can just a massive dent I.e. a marble or stone

Basically the smaller the ammo size the more penetration you want because that's what's going to be doing the killing : precision hits on vital organs - not blunt force trauma and hydrostatic shock

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You have received some excellent advice. I sometimes double my tubes, like when I’m trying


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tubes can take out anything flats can.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

What did the wabbit ever do to you?

Seriously though I use tubes like 99% of the time. I have never felt the lack of power compared to flat bands.

In fact, see this thread (have a look at the firing test):

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/124382-fixing-an-old-friend/

And these were just the crappy tubes that come with the pouch.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Tubes can take out anything flats can.


Seconded, double 1640s and industrial plumbing laytex tubing will get the job done. But you are going to put in some work pulling those back.

That's why ppl go with flats little easier to pull back and ample power.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes. The tubes are capable to hunt. The next main question I guess is,"Are you skilled to make that quick and humane shot?" The usual criteria is a bottle cap at 10 meters and at least 6 of 10 I think.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Beware of eating the summer time rabbit. If the liver is white you have to toss it. Most rabbits right now have a mess of babies.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Ibojoe for sharing the white liver fact. I heard that as a youngster.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> Thank you Ibojoe for sharing the white liver fact. I heard that as a youngster.


I second that, thanks Joe folks should know this stuff

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Ibojoe for sharing the white liver fact. I heard that as a youngster.
> ...


Thank you all for the great advices you've given to me!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Looped 1745 or Orange dub dub and .44 lead will do the job. If your strong enough the 2050 looped and .50cal lead


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Definitely when paired with some big steel or lead.


----------

